# Gunpowder as Tinder



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So I was wondering... has anyone played with the idea of using gunpowder as tinder?

Many of us usually have some rounds with us, and it's easy to wrestle the bullet out and dump a little gunpowder in your birdsnest. A little spark or any kind of open flame, and whoosh, you have a fire. Gunpowder burns fast and hot. As long as it's not enclosed and you don't use too much, it's not going to blow up on you. (famous last words?)

Anyway, I would seriously suggest you never try this. Has anyone other than me tried this?

What do you think?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I tried it before with a 12 gauge shell. It worked but it was pretty violent... something I would only use if I was desperate. I once saw Dave Canterbury cauderize *sp* a wound with gunpowder on dual survival.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I used to think it was great fun to toss a handful of black on the camp fire when no one was paying attention. Once I put some in an ashtray to see what would happen...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I tried it before with a 12 gauge shell. It worked but it was pretty violent... something I would only use if I was desperate. I once saw Dave Canterbury cauderize *sp* a wound with gunpowder on dual survival.


Right. I'm not suggesting that this be anyone's primary means of starting a fire.

But hey, if you're in a survival situation, down to a couple of matches, everything is a little damp, and you're on the verge of hypothermia... oh hell yes.

You don't need to use a whole shotgun shell's worth! Just a little works fine.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

No, I HAD to use a whole shells worth. Just to see what would happen!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Has never been an issue for me. And Remember I started loading 12 gauge at 14.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

During my bugout I used a cheapo magnifying glass I bought for 39 cents.

Never had to worry about matches or a Bic.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Shotgun shells can be cut open easily, but pulling the bullet on a brass case is a little tougher.

If the combustable material is dry enough to be lit with a little gun powder, then it can also be lit with other classic methods that don;t require ruining ammo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seen it done, have never done it. I would try it if I was in a do or die situation.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

dave used black powder, which ignites a lot more easily and the burn rate is far different than with most smokeless, and BP has a lot less power than smokeless, too. If it's cloudy or dark, the magnifying glass wont' do you a bit of good. I keep one in my bob, but I also have a few storm-proof matches, a ferro rod, a small 3 wick candle, a few vasolined cotton balls, and a Bic lighter. I also keep a bic in my pocket for EDC. I keep a fairly good sized clamping plier multitool in the BOB, but I"d never lug that thing around for EDC. I have a 3" folder for EDC, and yes, i"ve practiced deploying it at speed. I can't ccw my pocket 9mm, then I take my walking stick. The stick is actually 3 sided hollow metal tubing, and is many times better for defense than any knife, due to its greater "reach" ,its non-lethal options, and its being almost completely acceptable to the public at large, and to cops.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Being powder burns so quick you still want tinder. The powder is to help that spark catch. I've several black powder guns. I have found Pyrodex works best.

Magnifying glass works great in bright sun but useless when raining & things are wet.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Black powder is an explosive - gunpowder burns.

If you want to start a fire use gunpowder - if you want to blow up your tinder use black powder.


----------

